# SPARE KEY



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

My wife insists we have a spare key for all of our cars - actually a good idea. An inexpensive way to get one is to buy a Chrysler or Dodge FOBIK [Fob Integrated Key] from an Ebay vendor like Jakes Bargains. Make sure it's a NEW genuine MOPAR part.
I purchased one and programmed it for my SEL with no problem. 
$43.70 delivered for a spare key is not too bad, if you don't mind it saying Dodge or Chrysler on the back, instead of VW.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

cscsc said:


> My wife insists we have a spare key for all of our cars - actually a good idea. An inexpensive way to get one is to buy a Chrysler or Dodge FOBIK [Fob Integrated Key] from an Ebay vendor like Jakes Bargains. Make sure it's a NEW genuine MOPAR part.
> I purchased one and programmed it for my SEL with no problem.
> $43.70 delivered for a spare key is not too bad, if you don't mind it saying Dodge or Chrysler on the back, instead of VW.


Bumping an old thread, we lost our spare key and I only have 1 now. The dealer wants $300 for a new one, I've seen them less than that on-line. How do you program it though?


----------



## linus96 (May 9, 2010)

I bought a new Chrysler key fob off Ebay and the dealer programmed it while I was there getting a service done, they didn`t charge to do this. I don`t know if this can be done DIY but I`m sure a Google search will show you the way if it can be done. I paid less than $30 for the new Chrysler fob.
Since you own an 09 like me there is a good chance you have some TSBs that your vehicle is in need of, mine needed nine things fixed.
That is a good time to have your new fob programmed as a courtesy by the dealer who is doing the needed TSB repairs. Call the dealer`s Service Dept. and have them run your VIN number through their computer, it will show what needs fixing on your 09, I`m willing to bet you will be unpleasantly surprised, the 09 has a lot of "Bloopers", some trivial some significant.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

I seem to remember that the procedure for programming the key is in the owners manual and that you can program up to eight keys.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

linus96 said:


> I bought a new Chrysler key fob off Ebay and the dealer programmed it while I was there getting a service done, they didn`t charge to do this. I don`t know if this can be done DIY but I`m sure a Google search will show you the way if it can be done. I paid less than $30 for the new Chrysler fob.
> Since you own an 09 like me there is a good chance you have some TSBs that your vehicle is in need of, mine needed nine things fixed.
> That is a good time to have your new fob programmed as a courtesy by the dealer who is doing the needed TSB repairs. Call the dealer`s Service Dept. and have them run your VIN number through their computer, it will show what needs fixing on your 09, I`m willing to bet you will be unpleasantly surprised, the 09 has a lot of "Bloopers", some trivial some significant.


Yeah I just had mine in and asked about a new key, they quoted me $300 but that included the key, programming, etc. I'm not sure if they would program a key if I got it some place else and brought it in, might be worth a shot though as it would still save some $.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's a guy on Ebay, there may be others just check they have good feedback and are selling good keys.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...ssories&fits=Model:Routan&hash=item19c26d881b

As far as programming the remote as long as you have *TWO* programmed remotes you can do a 3rd or 4th (up to 8) by yourself. If you only have one, you need to take a ride to the dealer and have them program your second one, then you can take over from there.

Another thing to remember is you CANNOT get a USED Fobik, once it's married to a van you can't divorce it. Only NEW Fobik's will work


*Customer Key Programming*

If you have two valid RKE transmitters with integrated
keys, you can program new transmitters to the system by
performing the following steps:
1. Insert the first valid integrated key into the ignition
switch and turn the ignition switch to the ON position for
at least three seconds, but no longer than 15 seconds.
Turn the ignition switch to the OFF position and remove
the first key.
2. Insert the second valid integrated key and turn the
ignition switch to the ON position within 15 seconds.
After 10 seconds, a chime will sound and the Vehicle
Security Alarm Indicator Light will begin to flash. Turn
the ignition switch to the OFF position and remove the
second key.
3. Insert a blank integrated key into the ignition switch
and turn the ignition switch to the ON position within 60
seconds. After 10 seconds, a single chime will sound and
the Vehicle Security Alarm Indicator Light will stop
flashing, then turn on again for three seconds, and then turn off.
The new integrated key is programmed. The Remote
Keyless Entry (RKE) transmitter will also be programmed
during this procedure.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Are you sure that there is no way to program a used key? We found an old key to our Journey and I thought I could program it to our van. Is there a way to delete the memory and make it unprogrammed again?


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Looks like I'm still SOL, since I only have the one key. I might buy one online and see what my local dealer will charge me to program. I should probably prepare the lube


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Steveaut said:


> Are you sure that there is no way to program a used key? We found an old key to our Journey and I thought I could program it to our van. Is there a way to delete the memory and make it unprogrammed again?


100% positive you can not reprogram a used key. The FOBIK uses an RFID (radio frequency identification) Chip in the tip of the FOB. When you go thru the programming sequence it is coding that chip with the cars RF, hence your key will only work your car. Once the chip is coded you can't recode it, it is like a write only CD vs a rewritable CD. It is pretty cool that they are using RFID technology, it is mainly used in warehousing, where they will put an RFID "tag" in a skid of goods. They load multiple skids into a trailer. A person can then walk outside the trailer and inventory that trailer due to each skid emitting it's own RF.

Subsequently, if you try to use the wrong key in your ignition a few times a security light will come on and not go off until you use the correct key. I think your van might start but when the RF doesn't match it cuts the fuel pump off.


Scary how much your driving a computer with comfy seats and climate control!


----------

